# crate traininq



## mialindarturo (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi!We just got our vizsla puppy Arturo last week. He is 2month old. I started crate training him in the kitchen and he is doing well so far. just one accident so far in the crate and an average of 3 a day in the kitchen, mostly when he is playing- constantly -with our frenchy Mia.
Any tips on crate training? Shall I keep the door of the crate open when I am in the house but I cannot monitoring him? we have a backyard and every hour when I am at home I let him out... I do keep the door closed when I am in the house and i want him to sleep or quite down... is that ok? he play with my other dog an avarage of 2/3 hours a day so far and today we took him for the first walk in the woods... he did great...
thanks for any tips on training!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

You're in luck. There are lots of good tips on crate training here 

Here's a thread specifically about training during the day:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2455.msg15982.html#msg15982

There are several more threads dedicated to crate training as well that have great tips, just search "crate training" at the top right. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Just noticed this is your first post, welcome to the forum!


----------



## mialindarturo (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks It was very helpful!


----------

